# Horse Naming Contest! PRIZE!



## Kamiller1991 (May 15, 2012)

I just purchased a 3 year old Paint (solid) gelding whom came with the name "Clyde"... it kind of doesn't fit him, so I am looking to replace this name. Any suggestions is greatly appreciated! And for whomever suggests the name I pick I will offer an exclusive prize! I will do any photoshop manipulation using your horse (or any animal really) and make a nice piece of artwork for you! So please, participate. You can enter as many names as you need.

Details about him:
Very willing, solid paint, all black with three white socks and a white mask. Was started too early and has a bucking issue, but I plan to restart him and try riding in the spring. I plan on turning him into a jumper/eventer. I don't have him home yet, so I don't have many pictures, sorry. I also don't have his paperwork yet, those are pending, I know he has Sonny Dee Bar in his lineage, but I don't know his registered name or parents right now.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

With the white face, the first thing that comes to mind is Bandit but I also like Diego


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Shiloh


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Zorro....haha


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

diego is cute


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Jasper


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Huntsman (could work as both a show and a barn name)
Phantom (like Phantom of the Opera cuz of his mask) 
Merlin (looks like it would fit him)
Muggle (like a non magic folk from Harry Potter)

I'm better at coming up with show names but you said he's already got a registered/show name? I will add a few of my show names below anyway for fun lol. 

Lost In Blue Too
Final Judgement Call
I Believe In Omens (Omens would be a good name to fit this one)
Doctor Feel Good (after an old rock song)
Midnight Hour's Rebel Yell (Rebel would be a good name to go with this one, but its rather common.)
Awaken Aspen

Hope this helps. My talent for horses and animals in general has always been coming up with names.


----------



## Cheydako (Jan 6, 2012)

Joker
Toby
Ricochet
Cruiser
Beau
Cash
Tucker 
Casper

Those are a few of the many names I like and that I think would fit him.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Riley
Colby
Jasper
Casper
Tank
Wayne


----------



## maddisullivan (Aug 1, 2012)

Silhouette
Close to Paradise
Love and Some Verses
Paradox
Cinder and Smoke
The Joker


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Cowboy
Eclipse
Bully
Sonny
Galaxy
Shiner
Gunner
Buzz
Deuce
Newt
Leroy
Samson
Baxter
Dozer

Sorry, it's kinda early in the morning :wink: lol.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Clyde. A good solid name. It's origins are Scottish meaning "from the river".


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

Desperado...Cortez...Sly...


----------



## Crescent (May 2, 2012)

Grasshopper


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Supernova (Nova for short) =)


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

How about the name Sonny's Odyssey?


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Duke
Caesar
Czar
Sergeant
Captain
Prince
King
Major Mojo (Mojo)
Gunner
Bullet
Shotgun
Maverick
Uncle Sam
Zippo
Zorro
Jericho
Cheerio
Maximillion (Max)
Jet
Ebony
Buzz
Eclipse
Bozo (Haha)
Mr. Ed
Romeo
Phantom
Spook
Midnight
Blackjack
Dark Knight
Joker
Shadow
Blackout
New Moon
Cobra
After Dark
Dark Shadow
Black As Night
Black Ops
Goofy
******!! :-D


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

What about The Phantom since he has a white face like the Phantom of the Opera?


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

The Dark Knight (Batman or Knight or Bruce or Wayne)
Dark Paradise (Perry)
Russian Roulette (Czar - pronounced Zar)
Mister Popper (Penguin - like Mr. Popper's Penguins hahah)

I can probably think of more


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

"The One In The Mask"
"Dressed For Dancing"
"Between The Lines"
"Raise The Bar High"
"Getting A Signal"
"Falling From Cloud 9"
"And Now We Fly"
"The Hard Way"
"Prime Flight"
"Top Gun's Maverick"
"For You I Fly"
"This Loud Morning"
"Calls At Midnight"
"Won't Be Willing"
"Lay Down Your Arms"
"Eyes Best Open"
"Eyes Best Kept Closed"

Hope this helps


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Sonny's Ninja, Dee Ninja Bar or just Ninja?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

daffy . or duckie


----------



## sheenaschlytter (Aug 10, 2012)

Exhilaration


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Riot
Ammo
Faze
Torque
Dodge
Diesel
Jaze
Kairo
Rylin
Havok
Lector
Zion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Tux (Tuxedo for show name)
Player (Playin' It Safe)
Bandit (Gotsa Lotsa Cash)


----------



## AndyM (Sep 9, 2012)

how about AZRIC


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh, he's a Charlie. Obviously!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

How about Harlequin? Cossack? or Vlad?


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Shadow
Tom
Mist
Choco (because he is almost the colour of chocolate)
Stormy Night
Night Storm
Night
Twillight
Evening Song
Daybreak

Hope you like these!


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

Osito (spanish for Little Bear)
Noche (spanish for Night)
Luna (spanish for Moon)
Hiwakea (HEE-vuh-KAY-uh) Hawaiian for black and white, calling him Kea for short.
Koke (KO-kay) Hawaiian for swift runner
Ku Uaki (KOO' oo wah' kee) Hawaiian for Sentinel, Guardian
Aka (AH-kah) Hawaiian for Shadow


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

Any news on when the contest will end?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It took me nearly 6 months to come up with a name but when it hit me it was bang on. It suited the horse to a T. As long as it doesn't sound like whoa.....


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

Horses4Healing said:


> Any news on when the contest will end?


 
Was wondering that myself..


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

stargirl90 said:


> Was wondering that myself..


Well... it was a clever way to get a lot of responses to a naming thread, at least! I haven't had a single response to mine! :lol:


----------



## VictoriasHeart (Nov 21, 2010)

Diamond


----------



## ninjahorse (Jun 7, 2010)

Atticus.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

nickleod.. what horse are you wanting to name?


----------



## 1Riding4Jesus (Dec 23, 2010)

Apache 
Colorado
Spartan


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you suppose this thread is an orphan?


----------



## hey75123 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like:
eclipse
moon,
empty mask,
fill in the blanks,
Un Cheval Noir (The black horse. Making something in french almost always makes something sound classier), 
Almost Midnight
An Unfinished Painting
Back in Black
Suit Up
Black Swan (A little more feminine)

Don't need a photoshop if I win. I'm happy just think up names!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Bob.......bahahah

i think they left......i dont think this thread has an owner anymore........


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

stevenson said:


> nickleod.. what horse are you wanting to name?


A weanling sorrel Shetland Pony... And if all goes well on Thursday, a bay Paint/Arab. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AbsitVita (Aug 28, 2012)

nikelodeon79 said:


> A weanling sorrel Shetland Pony... And if all goes well on Thursday, a bay Paint/Arab. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Must post pics!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Arab/Paint thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/thinking-checking-out-paint-arab-138063/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Pony thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/shetland-pony-name-137460/#post1688051
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

